
How to Read an RFC - okket
https://www.mnot.net/blog/2018/07/31/read_rfc
======
larkeith
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17652131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17652131)
(two days ago).

~~~
dang
Whoops. Thanks!

------
mettamage
Inspired by this topic I asked the question on how to read documentation [1]
(I searched for it, it didn't seem to be there). I really could improve my
documentation reading skills but don't know where to effectively search for it
(I normally search on HN for quality content on technical topics).

[1] Ask HN: How to read documentation? --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17670431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17670431)

~~~
mattmanser
Problem is that everyone has their own style.

I assume the [] in the jquety children case would mean optional parameter but
won't in other documentation. It tends to depend on the language and the
library authors, often you have to figure it out yourself.

~~~
mettamage
Hmm... interesting. I wonder how one would figure it out. Can I copy/paste it
in the topic or do you want to post it as a reply in th thread?

